# Growing Up



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Took this picture of Otto just now duing a rare lazy morning moment. As soon as I saw it, it reminded me of one of my favorite puppy pictures of him when he was only 4 months old. He is growing up so fast and into such an amazing dog. I'm really, really loving this stage. Otto was 9 months on May 25 and I really don't think I could be happier with him. For all of you dealing with the cute but trying puppy stage, let me assure you, it is WELL WORTH IT!! ;D 


Feel free to add some comparison pictures of your own pups/dogs!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Otto is so freaking handsome ;D

Just last night we were looking at old videos of Ruby when she was a young pup. We couldn't believe the difference in her in a year. We miss that cute little puppy stage but don't miss the biting little terror that we used to have. She has grown up into such an amazing little lady.

Here are some pics. Also, I found this video that I don't even remember recording. I was probably sleep deprived at the time. 

http://youtu.be/v85Idq_lUx4


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

What a beauty!! And she was too cute as a pup! I NEVER thought I'd say this, but I kind of miss those puppy days! Kind of, but not really. The cool thing is that they stay "puppies" for so long that you can still enjoy the silly moments but don't have to worry about them getting into stuff as much. Their not as fragile. Thanks for the video! Made me giggle!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

They grow up way too quickly!!!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

He picked this spot as his favorite in the house from day one!! He can see everything that is going on in the kitchen from there lol!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Day 1:
[edit - changed to links cuz the pics are large]

http://www.vizslaforums.com/gallery/13931_24_04_12_11_55_20.jpeg


Week or so later:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/gallery/13931_29_04_12_5_00_42.jpeg


Last weekend
http://d-mphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/eva_camp.jpg

She's nearly doubled in weight, and I can't believe she's grown less than 4" in height.

Here's a shot taken w/ my phone - she was at the Vet and wanted to see outside...she stood there for about two solid minutes, just watching.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Gotta add some too ;D 

1. 4 weeks old
2. 8 weeks old
3. 6 1/2 months old


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm surprised *Hotmischief* didn't pick up on this thread! 
Comon guys lets see more of your vizsla pics! ;D


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Eight weeks:


IMG_0140 by Katja Stokley, on Flickr

Eight months:


IMG_0419 by Katja Stokley, on Flickr

Wow, what a difference.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Adrino* .Here I am, just love the pictures and isn't fascinating how much they change. Here are some of Boris.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow he's so cute! Have any of Fergus? Those must be something!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Just for *Ottosmama*

Fergus from 7wks 3mnths 6months and winning Best in Show as a 2yr Old!!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

*hotmischief*, loved all the pics! Isnt he just HUGE???!!!  
Boris looks so cute with his little beard!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, I'm such a softie! Is it OK to admit that I'm getting choked up looking at these pics? ??? I love all these pictures! I have such a soft spot in my heart for Oquirrh (Yea, yea, OK, maybe all dogs). Great thread. Here are 2 pics of Oquirrh. The first at 4 months, the second at 15 months.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/three-vizslas-meet-great-dane-at-beach.html

For Ottosmama and hotmischief.

They'll never grow up as big as a Great Dane.

RBD


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Loved the pictures on the beach RBD - thanks for the link


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hotmischief, WOW. Fergus is a big boy, eh?! Thanks for the pictures, and congrats on his title! It's hard to imagine Boris scurrying between Fergus' legs when he was a young pup! Fergus must be a good boy! 

Redbirddog, great blog! I wonder how the Dane felt surrounded by vizslas!! I remember when Otto met his first couple Danes. They met on the beach as well. Otto was a young pup and wanted to play with the first one!! Over protective mom wouldn't let him off leash! The Dane was just under a year and I was afraid he'd be excited as well, didn't want Otto to be trampled! When Otto met his second Dane he flipped on his back and spread his legs wide to let the Dane have an easy sniff. Otto laid there so long, I think I blushed! 

Oquirrh the V, Oquirrh is so cute!! His little white patch reminds me of the Otto man! I love all the pictures as well. They grow up so fast but all the memories make me smile!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

jakersmomma said:


> He picked this spot as his favorite in the house from day one!! He can see everything that is going on in the kitchen from there lol!!


Phoebe did the same thing. Found a living room chair near the kitchen that she lounges on the back of and can keep up with everything going on on our ground floor. Great photos!

Rh.


----------

